# Reptile Sitting



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

ok
since a lot of people on the forum have seemed to be putting "entire collections" up due to personal difficulty's i thought i'd start a thread up.

i am going to setup a reptile sitting service
where anyone who is going on holiday - moving house to whatever..
needs someone to look after their reps for a while, (time is no problem)

i don't work due to personal health problems
and have all of the time and space in the world

the time periods could be from a day to months.. i have no issue with time and am financially stable.

my experience with reps is strong and have reputable sources for when there's something i can't think of or don't know about.

in the past to present i have kept reptiles from corns to pythons
kingsnakes to boas
and everything in between

lizards from geckos to iguanas, monitors to dragons

i have kept inverts from millepedes to tarantulas

and amphibians, chellonian (turtles AND terrapins), and exotics such as parrots and rare breeds of exotic mammals.

i have experience with non feeders, aggressive pets, and illnesses including various parasites and deficiencies.
*
the only thing i will NOT be accepting is DWA.
i do not have a license
and will NOT pretend to know as much as i should about them
they are a passion and i do know my stuff
but will not be in ANY position to take any in*

i will supply food, and all means for the reps taken in for however long
depending on breed and time in my care there will be a small non profit fee to cover some expenses, but it will be non profit and as i buy in bulk, won't be expensive at all.

i am not starting this to make money
and will not be making this into a profit maker

i will be looking for a driver at some stage to help with getting reps too and from my house in Highley, Shropshire. but if you can deliver or live within reasonable distance of shropshire then i would be happy to collect or obviously have you come over if possible.

for those of you who don't know me, i am available on msn, or have a mobile and house number if you'd like some more information. i also am obviously (spending far too much time here ) am available by pm or a reply to this post

i will accept any criticism on this post
and as it is in it's early days
be a little gentle

again please pm with any questions
or if you think i've missed something out

thankyou for your time and i hope this is suited in this section of the forum

xxxx


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds good to me.. Would you have empty vivs yourself or would we need to provide vivs?

Right now I dont think we'd be able to go on holiday because of the amount of pets we have..

How would you go about quarantine and keeping animals away from each other to stop the spread of potential diseases..


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

good questions brat

at present i have vivs spare for creatures great and small
but will be investing in more as the days go by

where possible vivs would need to come with for now
unless i have something suitable
i also feel that the stress levels are easier to work with when an animal is used to a particular environment, but if it is a problem. vivs can be provided and with a little notice i can always cater for different sizes etc.

my house and converted garage are large
and spread out

here is a pic of my house
length of garden isn't shown but is huge
and i have plenty of outdoor space for my outdoor vivs which can be used weather permitting for some natural uv etc










with several rescue pets in the past i have designated various areas for different types of problems and of breeds, also with breeds for helping myself with the rounds

helps to have some organisation i find !

with regards to quarantine i have a lot of space to use for various types of health problems

where possible they will be in seperate rooms
(depending on the amount of reps i have in)
and will not be mixed, under any circumstances

even without parasites/mites
vivs will be cleared every day and thoroughly disinfected (non toxic) once every 5 days

i personally do this
i like to keep things clean!

i think this answered everything?

xxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Do you have a price list for holidays etc... people with large collections - like myself... cannot got on holiday - local rep shops charge £3 per animal per day... a hell of a lot. 

People like me who have rescues that cannot feed for themselves, would you be able to cater for geckos/snakes etc like that?


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

as previously stated am very experienced with non feeders and feeding trouble
and this would not be a problem

special methods and even environments which owners would like their pets to be in can be negotiated as well
as not all of use the same ideas when viv planning, i would like to go with what an animal is used to as affore mentioned

it wouldn't be anywhere near anything like 3 per day
i find that a profit making service !
which i am not

i would make the payments at a weekly / fortnightly / monthly charge
depending on the time they're here, how you'd prefer to pay etc.

with regards to holidays and short term
it would be a total charge made payable on collection of reps from my care

xxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you very muchly.


elliottreed said:


> as previously stated am very experienced with non feeders and feeding trouble
> and this would not be a problem
> 
> special methods and even environments which owners would like their pets to be in can be negotiated as well
> ...


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

p.s. will work out a price list tomorrow and if you'd all have a look over and give me some feedback that'd be fab
xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

not a problem
keep an eye on this thread for prices and more info etc 
x


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Good stuff.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

thankyou dean
xxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

would you think of goignto someones house.....to feed and look after reptiles?..


elliottreed said:


> not a problem
> keep an eye on this thread for prices and more info etc
> x


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

of course that is another thing
would be fine with that
as long as person who wanted me to would be ok with it

i am available to meet for pre talks any time too 
and i know several people on the forum who will tell you about me should you want opinions 
xxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

cool cool, no one wants to feed and look after all my lot!!! or hand feed some lol.. ill keep on looking at this thread.


elliottreed said:


> of course that is another thing
> would be fine with that
> as long as person who wanted me to would be ok with it
> 
> ...


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

i am also based in stevenage so cambridgeshire isn't far at all
xx


----------



## imjasdev (Aug 27, 2007)

excellent idea ,, should give breathing space for a lot of people


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

thankyou hun
xx


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

ths would be perfeect if you were closer as i usually go on holiday and week breaks with the familly in the summer. dont really want to leave with my petshop becasue well......there crap


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

can work in house i.e. come to yours
as asked before

prices will be reduced for in house sitting and of course will bring my own sleeping bag etc!
xxx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

would u also feed cats ? lol and fish?


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

haha of course
ok this is a "pet" sitting service
xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

can only take caged, tanked, vivved pets in
due to my dog not being one for being best friends with other dogs
but if you need dogs cats looking after
or anything free roaming then that would be location i.e. me coming to you

also
can take in rabbits and guines etc..
have a huge shed which i have converted into a rabbit den
but as we dont have rabs at the moment it can be put to good use
xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

ok guys
have decided to say pm me for a price on a specific time with specific animals because giving a figure would have to be an extremely big list and circumstances would vary

it will not be expensive at all
had a little think and im going to be very reasonable

do drop me a pm if you want to try it out if you're away soon or something
thanks again people !

xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

lame or what ?

5 mins on paint
i could do better
but im a comp noob
x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

how far would you go for a house visit?

say.....ummmm manchester? :lol2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

hun
i have a young person's railcard
say no more 
xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

forgot to mention as si quite rightly posted in my classified thread
insurance!
will be getting paperwork tomorrow and should be up and running by next week

so im taking bookings but not active until ive got insurance sorted
which should be next week
xxx


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

can I ask another question, what about quarantining arangements if more than one persons animals are there? not meaning to ask awkward questions just interested.: victory:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

it says in here hun
as affore mentioned
lots of rooms useable and converted loft and garage

xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

hehe sorry posted another post here that was mean't for the other thread lol
xxx


----------



## johno (Mar 4, 2008)

what a gr8 idea.well done i hope all goes well and plenty of people take you up on your idea.


----------



## koganinja (Jun 11, 2006)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:well done nice to see and i hope it all goes realy welll and smooth for you:no1:


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

cry....

why cant you stay nearer glasgow 

xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

thankyou to all !
and i would be able to travel to glasgow 

with regards to pricing

- a small charge would be made for travel expenses (but this would not be much as i don't mind paying for my own travel)

- if food is provided it would obviously be cheaper as well as that is the main area in my pricing

i've also been thinking of asking for a £10/£20 deposit paid on booking which* is returnable *but roots through the time wasters and is *non returnable if cancelled less than 3 working days in advance*

thankyou all for the kind words
will keep you updated
and start sending pms if you need anything 
xxx


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yep best of luck with it, hope it goes well, I think its a good idea, only reason I asked the questions is because I have seen people come on with the idea before without really thinking it through fully, but you have certainly done your research, allt he best with it


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi there,

Sorry to bother you, this is a great idea.

Just wonderedif you had looked in to the following:

Don't know if its different up here in Scotland, but here, if you are going to use a residental property (even if its owned by you, i.e not council etc..) you still have to get permission from the council who checks out your premises and issues a licience to board animals and run it as a business. Just mentioning it cause if you had lots of animals comming and going and one of your nosey cutrain twitching neighboroonies put in a pain in the bum complaint, you caould possibly get a massive fine.

Second, and again it could be different up here in scotland, but to go into other peoples houses and do it, you also have to get a police check called and inhanced disclousure which basically checks for any criminal records etc.. that would show peeps that they aint gonna come back from holiday to an empty house.....:lol2:

Great idea though, but worth looking into them to safeguard yourself anyway.: victory:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

thankyou honey
it's not a problem
i encourage criticism and questions
it helps me too!
i need to know what peoples worries are !
i have thought of a lot of things, but yknow.. there will always be more that i need to consider
so i welcome all this 

thanks to everyone
xxx


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi again,

Was definately not worries, Im sure you would be great and the animals would be in Fab hands.

Just wanted to point out a couple of things on the paper work end that you'd have to look into, because if you don't have all the relevent paper work, i.e licience, council permission, disclosure etc.. there is a chance that would invalidate any insurance you set up as they are all possibly dependant on you meeting the other legal requirements.

The things I mentioned are applicable here in Scotland, and things can be totally different across the border, so definately something you should find out and keep yourself right so everything is above board and that way it won't kick you in the bum if anything goes wrong....:lol2:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks honey
very very useful
have e-mailed the council on these points and will see if there is anything else i need to sort

thankyou for that reply
i had thought about council due to animals not belonging to me on my property in a business format.

but will be looking into that and also cover for home sits etc.

thankyou again!
xxx


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

WOW firstly I want to say that I love your house and ask if you mind me moving in? :whistling2:

Secondly I think that's an excellent idea, I went to stay with another forum member in Scotland but could only stay for a few days because of getting back for the reps, I had someone that would se to water and check temps but wouldn't feed for me. I'd have loved to have stayed longer, your 'stay here and see to the animals' service makes that available because there's no way I could have taken all of my reps, inverts and furries to the local pet shop and it'd also cause alot of stress to them by moving them there and back again.

Good idea, I hope it takes off for ya


----------

